# Fasttech: What does JIMC A mean on a shipping manifest



## IVapesDaNicotine (6/2/18)

A package from fasttech is in the country from the 10th jan and recently on the 2nd feb status changed from imported to destination country to at JIMC A. Does this mean a month or more left to go or is it a better sign?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GregF (6/2/18)

Its at JHB INT MAIL CENTRE (JIMC) so still needs to go to customs and will update to "to customs". It could sit at customs for a week or more. When it leaves customs it will update to "from customs" and then it all depends on the postal service. Could take a week or more.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 4


----------



## GregF (7/7/18)

Just to add to this discussion:
This took two months just to get to JHB

2018-04-20 20:12
HK, Handed over to carrier / Left for destination

2018-06-23 11:40
JHB INT MAIL CENTRE (HUB), Incomming International


----------



## MoeWaseem (13/6/20)

Hi everyone my parcel hasn't updated in awhile and I have no idea what this means ..this is my first time receiving a parcel any that could maybe help me out with what this means please thanks in advance

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## incredible_hullk (13/6/20)

Jimc is Joburg international mail Centre aka the black hole at FAOR

keep a 6 pack in fridge and stay chilled

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (13/6/20)

incredible_hullk said:


> Jimc is Joburg international mail Centre aka the black hole at FAOR
> 
> keep a 6 pack in fridge and stay chilled


6 pack? More like order a truckload delivery, this may take a while 

Seriously though @MoeWaseem you say its your first, so a word of advice. Don't worry, you'll get yourself worked up for nothing, there is nothing you can do about it. It will probably take a few weeks at least. Or a few months. Sad but reality.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## M.Adhir (13/6/20)

JIMC
Parcel is local. 
Will take anything from a week to a year for them to tell you to collect from your nearest post office. 
I still have some pending parcels ordered in 2018 which I assumed they just lost.
And some arrive in my hands within 7 working days of them getting to JIMC.
Luck of the draw it is.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Adephi (13/6/20)

At the best of times its about 2 month wait.

I once had a parcel go 3 times back and forth to customs. One day it showed its on its way back to Hong Kong. Sent an email and miraculously my post office sms'ed 2 days later to collect the parcel.

Just be patient.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## MoeWaseem (14/6/20)

incredible_hullk said:


> Jimc is Joburg international mail Centre aka the black hole at FAOR
> 
> keep a 6 pack in fridge and stay chilled


Lol thanks for that info bud will just have to wait lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MoeWaseem (14/6/20)

YeOldeOke said:


> 6 pack? More like order a truckload delivery, this may take a while
> 
> Seriously though @MoeWaseem you say its your first, so a word of advice. Don't worry, you'll get yourself worked up for nothing, there is nothing you can do about it. It will probably take a few weeks at least. Or a few months. Sad but reality.


Thanks @YeOldeOke I'll just have a seat and relax was just worried what it meant and with this whole lockdown if I would get it..so thanks atleast I know I will be getting it just have to go along for the ride lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MoeWaseem (14/6/20)

M.Adhir said:


> JIMC
> Parcel is local.
> Will take anything from a week to a year for them to tell you to collect from your nearest post office.
> I still have some pending parcels ordered in 2018 which I assumed they just lost.
> ...


Lol thanks brother hope you get your stuff soon..lol nothing in this country can work 100%

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MoeWaseem (14/6/20)

Adephi said:


> At the best of times its about 2 month wait.
> 
> I once had a parcel go 3 times back and forth to customs. One day it showed its on its way back to Hong Kong. Sent an email and miraculously my post office sms'ed 2 days later to collect the parcel.
> 
> Just be patient.


That's really hectic brother well thanks for the info appreciate it brother

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (14/6/20)

MoeWaseem said:


> Thanks @YeOldeOke I'll just have a seat and relax was just worried what it meant and with this whole lockdown if I would get it..so thanks atleast I know I will be getting it just have to go along for the ride lol



Thanks the funny part ... retailers not allowed to sell hardware but you can import without any CBd purchases with zero questions asked, my last dhl package was marked as vape atomizer and cleared as normal

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------

